# Scooter rack - help please



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

I am in the process of dumping the car and getting a scooter. (Corsa and A frame for sale very shortly).

I have some questions about scooter racks. 

The motorhome presently has an Alko towbar. I have spoken to two different scooter rack firms and got two different answers. 

The first said I could simply unbolt the towball from the Alko chassis and fasten the scooter rack there. 

The other firm said they would remove the Alko towball and it's fittings etc and refit their own product, as, the towball could only support a weight of 75kg. This effectively means a new towbar of a different style etc and then a removable scooter rack. 

The scooter will weigh about 100kg and the rack about 30kg. 

Any thoughts please....


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

> The other firm said they would remove the Alko towball and it's fittings etc and refit their own product, as, the towball could only support a weight of 75kg. This effectively means a new towbar of a different style etc and then a removable scooter rack.
> [


This is the correct solution Russel, 
The original is designed for pulling not Carrying ie max nose weight is as stated and you would exceed this


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Scooter rack*

Thanks Geo

Of course it HAD to be this option - the most expensive! LOL

Might resort to a pushbike - and a sidecar for the dog.

Russell


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi Russell, 

Just gone through the same;we got back from the TOUR DE FRANCE and decided we needed small motorised transport,parking was a nightmare.Only back two weeks and I had purchased a Piaggio "Fly" it weighs approx 125 kg.Finally decided on a LINNEPE "ALUXXS" its their latest model.It carries 150 kg.I purchased it from TOWTAL in Stoke on Trent.It cost me £595.I fitted it myself as they were quoting 6-8 weeks for them to fit.It was no problem in fitting as it was merely a bolt onto chassis type.All that was needed then was a 13 pin socket fitted to the back of the van (cost £50)to energise the lighting panel of the Linnepe. 

I decided against a towbar "fitting" for two reasons. 1-I don't intend to tow. 2 I don't like the idea of 125kg.of scooter resting on a 4" square of metal, especially after reading the article in MMM in which the weld broke on the tow bar plate nearly depositing its load all over the highway. 

All the best tony. 

ps. I still have a Swiss vignette in pristine condition "FOR FREE" if anyone wants it.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Scooter*

Tony - thanks for your thoughts.

I am going for the towbar that converts option at about £750.00. That way, if I decide to tow again at a later date, I am all set up as it were.

Russell


----------

